# What is a Sabiki Rig?



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello again,
I was down to the Cumberland Dam on Friday. Caught two white bass, both sort of small, one 2 lb striper and a 12" saugeye. Seen quite a few small skips, but didn't catch any. Thought about setting up one pole just for them, but as I've never targeted them, wasn't too sure "how" to rig up for them. I recall Doc saying something about a "Sabiki rig" for them. Well, I recall hearing and/or seeing a sample of this rig a few years back, but as it's something I've never used and the memory ain't so good anymore, I didn't have a clue as how to rig one up. Someone wanna refresh my aging memory? Thanks for the refresher course in advance!! 
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Usually five jigs very small in a row, the snap swivel at the bottom is used to hook a weight or another jig,something heavy so it will get down into the swift current I shorten mine up to only 4 or 3 jigs as i have a tendency to get it snagged on things when I'm throwing, I buy mine mainly off of E-Bay as they are cheaper...........Doc










Heres a 4 jig rig with a 3/8 jig at the bottom for weight. I like to tip them with white 2 inch curly tails but at Barkley they want a different color than white, red, black or orange so we carry different colors with us on the trips. generally the skips are up in the swiftest water, needs to be clear as they are mainly sight feeders, Barkley and Kentucky dams both have hydros as the skips feed on shad or there young fry.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't know how to rig them myself but they sell pre-rigged ones of various sizes/colors in the saltwater sections of both BassPro and Cabelas. They're not real expensive either.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You may want to check and see if using five jigs is legal. The Law says an angler may use only two fishing lines with up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code. You may get nailed!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

After hearing about and seeing this rig, that was my first thought! I "don't" think it's legal, but I will look into it. Thanks for all who posted though. I was down to the Cumberland dam Fri and again yesterday. Seen skippies Friday but not yesterday. Caught saugeye yesterday also and not Fri. I guess that's all. Take care............. :B Snake


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Been using them for better than 10 years, and I get checked almost a couple of times each year no matter where I go the Game Wardens will always ask if I'm fishing for skips, when they check and I always ask do I need to remove jigs, they say nope your fishing for baitfish, never have done anything illegal and have no intention of doing anything illegal. You wanted to know what they were, I gave you the information........Doc


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

snake, when doc gives info on this site (or any other) take it as the truth, he would never send you in the wrong direction, but if you have any doubt call the odnr
btw doc fishes with an OH,KY,IN and TN license


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's not at all that I thought you misguided me.Maybe it's because I got into fishing very late in lifeand am still learning. That's why I ask quite a bit of questions and am very open to all answers. I am now 47, and really never started fishing until about the time I was 35, and that was only tightlining for cats. I got into really fishing, using cranks, jigs etc in the last 6-7 yrs,so I never heard of anything over 3 hooks per rig, but it never dawned on me that I'd be fishing for baitfish and the legalities of it. I also did not think about where you were fishing, as in what part of the Ohio, I know things change from state to state. The only laws I'm familiar with are the agreement between W Va and Ohio. I'm here to make friends and learn as much as possible. I hope that clears everything up!! Tight lines to all....
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

kind of the same thing with the poles...in ohio you can only use 2 poles but with a ky lic. you can use as many as you want


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Doctor, what would the game warden say if you had several Saugeyes or Walleyes on your stringer while using that rig?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Doctor, what would the game warden say if you had several Saugeyes or Walleyes on your stringer while using that rig?


looks like he already answered that question 


> no matter where I go the Game Wardens will always ask if I'm fishing for skips, when they check and I always ask do I need to remove jigs, they say nope your fishing for baitfish


i'm no game warden,but if he wasn't over his limit,i'd probably say "nice catch.mind if i join ya?"


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Whaler,

He would hand me a ticket, but real doubt that would ever happen as the only fish that I even keep are Skipjacks and Shad everything else is C.P.R. ...............Doc


----------

